# Swelling at the ankle bone?????



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have noticed that my ankle bones look puffy. The rest of my ankle isn't swollen and they are not painful. Could this be hashi's/hypo related? Anyone else? Getting old sucks.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

This could be anyone of MANY different things. Best to see your PCP for a blood workup and physical, specifically to rule out cardiac and kidney issues.

Are you getting enough exercise? Sitting too much at the computer can be detrimental to blood flow. Tap dance at your desk.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I have noticed that my ankle bones look puffy. The rest of my ankle isn't swollen and they are not painful. Could this be hashi's/hypo related? Anyone else? Getting old sucks.


What is your diagnosis? If hyper, it could be pretibial myxedema setting in.

If hypo, pitting or non-pitting myxedema.

It would be wise to consult your doctor as there are a myriad of other reasons.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have hashi's and am hypo. Last complete blood panel was completely normal. I do have a desk job and sit alot.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Try getting up once an hour and just stretching and walking a little. Get that blood flowing. See if that helps. Again - tap dancing at your desk is a great exercise.

If you have compression stockings, you could wear them.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

It's weird looking and my right ankle bone swelling is bigger than the left. The rest of my ankles are fine. It's just that spot in front of the outside bone. It's circular and when you push on it, it bounces right back. After a nights sleep its back to normal again. I need to get off my butt during the day....


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If it's isolated to an area, check with your PCP and perhaps run an ultra sound.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I agree - GETTING OLD DOES SUCK!


----------

